# Looking for a trainer Toronto, Ont.



## mattman29 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi there, 
Picking up my 8 week old pup next weekend and am looking for a trainer that knows the breed, looking for obedience and basic training.I just moved back home to just east of Toronto and hoping to get some names of trainers from you all, since prior all my training was done out west. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Gemini K9?

:: GEMINIK9 OBEDIENCE, Behavioral Modification, Puppy, Basic, Competitive, Dog Training, Dog Training Equipment ::


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Will be watching this thread! Also interested in a trainer in the area. Will also be looking on information for short-term boarding or board and train facilities in case I need to go away.

Thank!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I have taken a reactive dog class from Lucinda Glenny at About | Canine Campus and was pleased with her training. She is located in Markham at Hwy 7 and McCowan so that might work for the o.p. who is just east of Toronto.




marshies said:


> Will be watching this thread! Also interested in a trainer in the area. Will also be looking on information for short-term boarding or board and train facilities in case I need to go away.


David Shama owns The Original Dog House in East York, Toronto About Us The Original Dog House. He does training and rehab of difficult dogs, has daycare and boarding, and has helped out the small rescue I used to volunteer for with a couple of retrain/rehome situations. I have not worked with him but know a family member well and have heard only good things.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Quinnsmom said:


> I have taken a reactive dog class from Lucinda Glenny at About | Canine Campus and was pleased with her training. She is located in Markham at Hwy 7 and McCowan so that might work for the o.p. who is just east of Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the recommendations! They Dog House looks pretty interesting.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

You might want to take a look at olympus kennels, they have their kennel in orangeville but train in brampton. German shepherd breeder


Boarding Home | Boarding


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mike Clay - Orono , tracking, pup classes, agility , obedience , etc .  905 263 2131 -- Country Lane Pet Resort, -- Laurel can vouch for him --


----------

